# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Anti chlorine - Which brand is good ?

## tew.briansg

Any bros can recommend a good brand anti chlorine ?

Budget about $10-$20 

Please kindly advise , Thanks

----------


## vinz

Get something that handles Chloramine too.

Personally, I use TetraAqua's AquaSafe. You only need 1 ml per 20 litres. They come in as small as 100ml bottles for about $10, and much larger bottles.

----------


## jssl

I use Seachem Prime. It also minimized your nitrates problem.

----------


## RR

seachem prime definitely. very reliable.

----------


## o2bubble

I researched and use a few brand before settling on SeaChem Prime. Its the best and cheap!

----------


## KOA

I second that -- SeaChem Prime. It is actually more economic than other brand.

----------


## icemanken85

I am using Pet Fran ULTIMATE COAT, below are the product description:

* Removes nitrites, ammonia

* Neutralizes chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals

* Forms and replenishes protective slime coating

* Buffers pH and reduces stress in fish 

[DUAL SAFE - Fresh & Salt Water]

----------


## Kenng

> I second that -- SeaChem Prime. It is actually more economic than other brand.


Yes for SeaChem Prime too. Only need 5ml for my 4ft tank for every water change.

----------


## freyster

I am using seachem prime ...

----------


## KOA

> I am using Pet Fran ULTIMATE COAT, below are the product description:


How is this new product? Is it expensive? Thank.

----------


## icemanken85

> How is this new product? Is it expensive? Thank.


So far it works well with my fish and shrimp tank...price wise ok, ..but you can call Yun Feng (Tampines St 81) to check out the price, they have both 250ML & 500ML... I bought the 500ML at 2 red notes.

----------


## biggles

I use Ocean Free anti chlorine special @ 3.50 for a 1000ml and dose @ 1 capfull per 15 gallons. I don't know if it handles chloramine too. Perhaps someone could enlighten me.

----------


## xXXXx13

> Yes for SeaChem Prime too. Only need 5ml for my 4ft tank for every water change.


I'm for SeaChem prime too...use in every WC for my 1.5ft...

----------


## photo-file

am using those cheap ocean free brand, works for me.

----------


## coolgear101

seachem prime

----------


## xiaoming

I'm using Seachem Prime.

----------


## ameenuksg

I am using Seachem Prime too, its the best.

----------


## 2ichigo2

Seachem Prime as well!

----------


## gcce

SeaChem Prime works for me

----------


## xiaofeng88

hi everyone  :Grin:  recently i bought a bottle a anti chlorine 'baxter 3 in 1' powder form kind. quite good. 1tsp for 400l. cost effective i would say

previously, i was using Oceanfee anti chlorine, i felt that not cost effective and don really suside the chlorine and chloramine too. although is cheap but not quality wise, no good. imho. thanks. jus my 2 cent.  :Laughing:

----------


## hck

I'm using Seachem Prime and Seachem Safe.

----------


## dnsfpl

surprise no one mention nutrafin & API

----------


## oiishi

My first bottle till now, JBL Biotopol C

----------


## ahpek_lion

> Any bros can recommend a good brand anti chlorine ?
> 
> Budget about $10-$20 
> 
> Please kindly advise , Thanks


seachem prime is good  :Smile:  cost $16 for 500ml @ c328

----------


## Rokerites

Count me in, I am a longtime Seachem Prime user too.

----------

